# Oshkosh, WI



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

Is there any knitting groups that meet in Oshkosh. I am just a beginner looking for some advice and what not.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Kaitlyn25 said:


> Is there any knitting groups that meet in Oshkosh. I am just a beginner looking for some advice and what not.


you neednt look any further.

There are literally thousands of willing helpers who contribute to this site and can answer any question about knitting, no matter how dumb or pathetic you think it is. People keep saying " the only dumb question is the one you didnt ask"

Its true!!!

So send in your queries and and someone will come to the rescue!

Madkiwi


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh !... l didn't know 'Oshkosh' was a place!......l thought it was the name of my son's dungarees. (many moons ago) - silly me! - it's OshGosh, isn't it?


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Oshkosh Bigosh was the name of the clothing manufacturer, guess they closed doors some time ago, sad, I remember growing up with Grampas overalls, the stripped ones, and blue ones with the logos on the straps in the back.
Oshkosh is a wonderful place, home of the EAA, airplane museum, have a whoopdedoo coming up end of the month of July, fliers from all over the world come to this "little" place, making it the busiest airport for at least the week.
Lots of volunteers, they love this place.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Sammi said:


> Oshkosh Bigosh was the name of the clothing manufacturer,
> 
> OshkoshB'Gosh is still around, only now it's owned by Carter's http://www.oshkosh.com/


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Kaitlyn25 said:


> Is there any knitting groups that meet in Oshkosh. I am just a beginner looking for some advice and what not.


I googled knitting groups in Oshkosh, wi and came up with this http://yarnplaces.com/directory/groups/wi/oshkosh/


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, thanks for that, I thought there was some BABY name involved, I have been out of the baby business for a very long time, so had lost the info. Appreciate the update.


----------



## Campin Sue (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a shout out from Marshfield, Wisconsin just north of you in Oshkosh.
We have a huge and awesome yarn store if you ever get up this way. She has a table and chairs in the back where we frequently congregate and share ideas.


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a friend from Marshfield


----------



## Campin Sue (Oct 3, 2012)

That's interesting. You'll have to come see her and check out Janet's yarn shop.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Campin Sue said:


> Here's a shout out from Marshfield, Wisconsin just north of you in Oshkosh.
> We have a huge and awesome yarn store if you ever get up this way. She has a table and chairs in the back where we frequently congregate and share ideas.


How long have you lived there? I grew up in Marshfield, left in 1969 to go to school in Madison, and never went back except for class reunions.


----------



## Campin Sue (Oct 3, 2012)

That pretty well describes what I did except I came to Marshfield in my sophomore year and left for Madison in 1968.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Campin Sue said:


> That pretty well describes what I did except I came to Marshfield in my sophomore year and left for Madison in 1968.


Did you go to Senior High or Columbus?


----------



## Campin Sue (Oct 3, 2012)

Senior High


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Campin Sue said:


> Senior High


I wonder if we knew each other. Can you send me your name in a PM?


----------



## Campin Sue (Oct 3, 2012)

Susan Reader -- and yours?


----------



## Campin Sue (Oct 3, 2012)

Oops -- Raeder not Reader


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Oh !... l didn't know 'Oshkosh' was a place!......l thought it was the name of my son's dungarees. (many moons ago) - silly me! - it's OshGosh, isn't it?


I didn't know that either. Both my daughter & son wore the striped dungarees, they had a lovely fit & were very hard wearing.


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> I didn't know that either. Both my daughter & son wore the striped dungarees, they had a lovely fit & were very hard wearing.


That would be Oshkosh BiGosh... they used to be headquartered in Oshkosh Wisconsin


----------

